# Where to park in Richmond Surrey



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going in my 24 ft motorhome to Richmond High St Surrey on Sunday and need to know where I can park on or off street pay or non pay without height restriction.

Any information would be gratefully received.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I know the area roughly but Portland Terrace had some larger spots not just for resident permits only they were the type you are level with the kerb rather than at an angle if you get my drift. On google earth its pay n display on a sunday but not sure for how long. Might not be close enough though for you.

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Duds.
Just a thought and only a short walk is Richmond Park.
There is a large car park about 2 or 3 hundred yards inside on the Kingston road outside a Lodge. Can't remember but might be Pembroke Lodge.

I would be happy to leave my van there all day.

Ray.


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in the borough of Richmond.

I am afraid that you are going to struggle to find anywhere to park. The car park on the A316 has height barriers, as does the one in Old Deer Park.

The town centre and area immediately surrounding are residents permit only, with a few meters (and I do mean a few!) here and there, as well as some on the green and up Richmond Hill. These are normally full and so I doubt you would find one even if you cruised around. Everywhere else is single and double yellows. Wardens will be out and about too.

I think your best bet would be to park slightly further out, and then catch a bus (but not Twickenham, as that's as bad as Richmond)

Teddington has two regular routes to Richmond, (journey approx 15 minutes), and there are few side streets (apart from near the station) with parking restrictions. You could try Waldegrave Road, plus the side streets off it.


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry - forgot to mention that no Commercial vehicles are are allowed in Richmond Park. 

Not 100% sure whether the park police would give an exception to MHs, as they are on a Commercial base. Also, all the entrances have gates, with a bit that goes over the top of the gate.....not sure what height though!


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello

We live across the river in Ealing and agree with the other MH members about the lack of parking generally in Richmond and especially for bigger units.

If you can face a short walk/easy bus ride, why not consider parking down by the river at Ham? No height restrictions.

I've posted the link to the National Trust property at Ham. You just need to drive on down to the river. Then follow the directions:

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/mai...aplace/w-hamhouse/w-hamhouse-gettingthere.htm

Best of luck
Susan


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Parking in Richmond Park*

Can I park our IH Tio RL in Pembroke Lodge Car Park? We used to live in East Sheen but moved a few years ago . I seem to remember Parking a similar sized camper there a few years ago. I know commercial Vehicles are not allowed , hopefully campers are not classified as commercial? Ideally want to park there for a few hours while visiting Richmond plus giving the dog a run.
Brendan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Campers always used to be OK. I often took my Winnebago to various car parks in Richmond park to check out the habitation systems.

Bit tight getting it in and out of Kingston gate.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richmond Park restriction is for commercially 'badged' vehicles even if it is a car-based van.

I drove a car-based badged van for the NHS for which we needed an exemption from the Parks Police.

Geoff


----------

